# M&E consultant



## tomred (13 Sep 2010)

Hi,

I am in the planning stage of my self build at the moment - I have already been granted planning permission but am in the process of resubmitting my application as I am downsizing (from c. 4,000 sq ft to c.3000 - c. 1 acre site).

While I am waiting for this to come through I am investigating / researching re heating systems, ventilation, insulation etc etc. I am keen to get this part of the process right and would like to achieve as high an energy rating as possible or possibly move towards a passive house. To this end I have read a lot of the posts but am struggling to come to terms with what might be suitable for my particular site and would like to engage a professional with a view to advising me, helping to get the specifications right and probably consulting during the project to ensure that I am getting what the specifications state. 

Any recommendations welcome

Tomred


----------



## RKQ (13 Sep 2010)

Good question - first the simple stuff -
Solar Gain: turn the house so your habital rooms face the sun.

Basically have Kitchen & living room facing south - perferabally with windows to east and west, with larges windows / patio doors facing south.
This allows the sun to heat & light your house - all day, for free, even in winter.

Sort this issue out in your planning application, then study heating and insulation. 
House type & house shape has an effect also. Contact an experienced professional or BER Assessor for advice on A rating home or Passive standards.


----------



## onq (14 Sep 2010)

+1 what RKQ has posted and in relation to your question here are a few names.

Johnston Reid & Associates are becoming well known  http://www.johnston-reid.ie/

Delap and Waller are a well known, well-respected firm http://www.delapandwaller.com/

Varmings are another http://www.varming.ie/services.php?id_service=66

I had a long chat with one of the principals above recently about these very issues and I realised how little I knew.

Hope this helps

ONQ

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied          upon                                   as a defence or support -  in     and     of     itself  -         should       legal        action       be            taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise        in                                     Real Life with rights to     inspect    and      issue         reports    on     the         matters        at          hand.


----------



## tomred (14 Sep 2010)

Thank you both - that is very helpful.

Hopefully I have the first part right (i.e. living space facing south etc etc)as my architech has already steered me in that direction.

Tomred

BTW ONQ as per my post last week I looked high up and low down for you at the Self Build exhibition but with no joy!!


----------



## onq (14 Sep 2010)

tomred said:


> Thank you both - that is very helpful.
> 
> Hopefully I have the first part right (i.e. living space facing south etc etc)as my architech has already steered me in that direction.
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

We were only there for an hour or so on Sunday, tripping over the hardcore in the overflow car park to get in and realising what a family enterprise self-build is turning out to be.
It seemed that only Greg Tisdell was there as an architect, all the rest of the stands were companies, products and services - you were spoilt for choice!
We were hard pressed to see as much as we did, with the high point getting sweeties off one of the stands as an unexpected bonus.
Simple pleasures!

I'm sorry I missed you, but if you ever want to meet up for a chat feel free PM me.

ONQ.


----------



## RKQ (15 Sep 2010)

You are welcome tomred.

The best way to learn about eco technology is to use it. 
Thats why I installed a solar panel, ground source borehole heat pump, and airtight membranes in 2003 (prior to any grants )

Solar gain is the only real "free" eco technology. It is childishly simple yet many ignore it. I'm glad your Architect pointed you in this direction. Afterall the sun's heat is free.


----------



## pjmcke (16 Sep 2010)

m&E Engineers. I went through this myself and it was a minefield. I would suggest as above consider the site location and building fabric after this. Then and only then employ a m&E to determine the technology used. As this will include your daily lives and the requirement from the dwelling after a BER assessment (Deap)or better still a PHP study .
When i think of it now it drives me mad. Let me know what you decide. I have a little on my blogspot in one of the sub pages that goes over what i went with and why. 
Its a few months back and i might be a bit vague now. I am only a self builder so take what you will. knocksaxon.blogspot.com


----------

